# Where does Tsunade rank among the Akatsuki members?



## Fragile (Feb 10, 2013)

Where would the Battledomers place Tsunade among the highly dangerous and powerful members of the Akatsuki? Rank them accordingly to the most powerful member down to the least and insert where you think Tsunade places.


Deidara
Hidan
Itachi
Kakuzu
Kisame
Konan
Obito
Orochimaru
Pain
Sasori
Zetsu


----------



## xigloox (Feb 10, 2013)

Deidara >
Hidan <
Itachi >
Kakuzu <
Kisame >
Konan <
Obito  >
Orochimaru >
Pain >
Sasori <
Zetsu <

So on par with Kisame/above him slightly imo.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Obito
2. Pain
3. Itachi
5. Orochimaru
6. Sasori
7. Deidara
8. Kisame
9. Kakuzu- Konan- *Tsunade*
10. Hidan
11. Zetsu


----------



## Jad (Feb 10, 2013)

Uchiha Obito
Uzumaki Nagato
Six Paths of Pain
Uchiha Itachi
Orochimaru /w Manda and Edo Tensei (Part 1) - Kisame may defeat him
Kisame Hoshigaki
Kakuzu
Deidara
Sasori
Konan
Hidan
Zetsu

I would put her around *Konan/Sasori level*. If she is able to pull off a win against any of these two it would be with great difficulty, and it is debatable if she can even beat them. Her chances are more higher though in beating Sasori than Konan I'd imagine. Yeah I'm going to leave at that, her wins against those two are very debatable, any higher in ranking and I just see her simply losing.

Question, why would she be on the same level as Kisame? The argument _"She will surprise hit him with her strength"_ doesn't hold much weight. Kisame was weary of the Sannins abilities before. He would most probably play it safe and scope her out, and more than likely Tsunade will demonstrate her strength involuntarily. This would register to Kisame to not get hit. He could end it any time with 1000 feeding sharks tearing her apart much like they did to him when he bit the dust.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 10, 2013)

Obito
Pain
Itachi
Kisame
Orochimaru
Deidara
Kakuzu
Hidan
*Tsunade*
Sasori 
Konan
Zetsu

This is accurate in power scale, give or take some strange match-ups (Konan could defeat Hidan, Zetsu could defeat Sasori).


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 11, 2013)

ranking is so tough especially since besides the big three, there isn't a huge difference between the "power level (barf)" the rest.

Id rank here like this

-Big three

- Tsunade upper estimation
- Kisame
- Kakuzu
- Sasori
- Deidara
- Zetsu (black + white)
- Tsunade Lower estimation

- Konan
- Hidan


----------



## Jad (Feb 11, 2013)

Ueharakk, you're fence sitting, pick an area or a spot. Upper-estimation doesn't make sense if you put her above Deidara, who would outright beat her. Also why would she be below Zetsu?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 11, 2013)

> there isn't a huge difference between the "power level (barf)" the rest.


I'd agree that when dealing with the mid-tier of the Akatsuki it can go any which way depending on the stipulations of each individual battle.

It's not that hard to believe Sasori could poison Kisame, or that Orochimaru couldn't manage to get beheaded by Hidan.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 11, 2013)

She ranks the same as Orochimaru did when he was part of the organization. Current Orochimaru is stronger or rather has greater potential if allowed the prep for Edo Tensei.


----------



## Fragile (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think I wanna include Orochimaru with Edo Tensei.


----------



## Jad (Feb 11, 2013)

Turrin said:


> She ranks the same as Orochimaru did when he was part of the organization. Current Orochimaru is stronger or rather has greater potential if allowed the prep for Edo Tensei.



I'd agree somewhat to that if we looked at her Healing ability as being something of worth to the Akatsuki. Although the Akatsuki split off in pairs and hardly meet eachother, so her healing ability would only serve her partner pretty much. But as this thread is looking for the rank she would be placed in terms of battle power, I can't see that she would be placed on Orochimaru's level. Just don't see her beating anyone above Sasori's weight, let alone Sasori himself.



Fragile said:


> I don't think I wanna include Orochimaru with Edo Tensei.



I just went with his Part 1 Edo Tensei showing, which will be much more insignificant than what will probably be shown in the upcoming chapters. Although I don't know why I threw in current Orochimaru, so I will take him out.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 11, 2013)

Jad said:


> Ueharakk, you're fence sitting, pick an area or a spot. Upper-estimation doesn't make sense if you put her above Deidara, who would outright beat her. Also why would she be below Zetsu?



I don't think I am fence sitting since this is not a versus thread, this is a ranking thread, and thus individual matchups like Tsuande vs Deidara wouldn't be a good way of showing where she ranks overall.

In addition to this, ranking is more based on hype than feats in comparison to a direct 1 vs 1 battle, and thus different people will interpret her hype differently.  
I just put a zone in which I think it would be reasonable for her to be placed.


And she could possibly be below zetsu (black + white) because black zetsu alone was dead even with Mei, Choujirou, Minato's special guards and a bunch of other jounin, and they only won once a KCM clone backed them up.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd rank her on the level of Sasori,Deidara, and Kakuzu but below Kisame Konan,Itachi,Pain/Nagato, and Obito.


----------



## Illairen (Feb 11, 2013)

Nagato
Itachi 
Pre Rinnegan Obito
Orochimaru
Kisame
Deidara
*Tsunade*
Kakuzu
Sasori
Konan
Hidan
Zetsu


----------



## SasoriMyMan (Feb 11, 2013)

Rinnegan Obito w/ 6POP Jinks
Nagato w/ mobility
Itachi
Pain
Kisame
Sasori
Tsunade / Orochimaru
Deidara
Kakuzu
Konan
Hidan
Zetsu


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Feb 11, 2013)

Above Hidan, Zetsu and Konan. Below everyone else.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 11, 2013)

Deidara <
Hidan <
Itachi >
Kakuzu <
Kisame >
Konan >
Obito >
Orochimaru >
Pain >
Sasori <
Zetsu <

A fight between Konan and Tsunade will be stalemate, but with prep Konan wins. I'm really not sure where to place her amongst the Akatsuki member, they are all different fighter from Tsunade and she can rank anywhere imo


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 11, 2013)

If she uses Creation Rebirth, only a few of the members could deal with her.

*Deidara:* If he can vaporize her completely, her regeneration won't help.
*Itachi:* Amaterasu would handle her regeneration. He could also just seal her soul away with Totsuka to bypass her regeneration. Or he could use any form of Genjutsu for mental trauma, up to Tsukuyomi. Yata no Kagami can keep her attacks at bay until she uses up her chakra from the technique.
*Nagato:* Nagato has Preta Path, which could eat up the stored chakra Tsunade uses for the regeneration. Human Path and Narakam Path can just rip her soul from her body, making regen useless. He can also use Deva Path to keep her at bay until she uses up her chakra on the technique. Chibaku Tensei also seems like it'd be a 1-hit KO on her.
*Obito:* Tsunade's regen won't mean squat if he Kamui's her into another dimension.
*Kisame:* His Samahada, like Preta Path, eats chakra. He can also use Samahada to similarly heal himself with the chakra he's stored/swiped away, and if push comes to shove, can drown her in his tailless besat form.
*Orochimaru:* He gave her enough trouble without arms. She'd even reached her limit before he left, seemingly unfazed by her onslaught (due to his body modifications, most likely). He, as a former teammate, would also know best how to deal with her out of all the Akatsuki.
*Zetsu:* Possibly. Not guaranteed. We know he can stick to her like a parasite and suck out her chakra, and his Leech All Creation: Attack Prevention Technique allowed him to take a full hit from Kirin (he was merged with the Uchiha Hideout when it was destroyed) without suffering any damage. I don't know about combat, be he can drain her chakra and outlast her Creation Rebirth (Orochimaru also used Leech All Creation to escape her in part 1, where he merged with the ground).

The rest of the Akatsuki don't really have a ready answer for dealing with her Creation Rebirth technique. Putting aside an actual fight prior, this technique is the one obstacle they must be able to overcome to have a chance of beating her.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 11, 2013)

*1* Pain
*2* Obito
*3* Itachi
*4* Deidara
*5* Kisame
*6* Tsunade/Orochimaru
*7* Kakuzu
*8* Konan
*9* Sasori
*10* Hidan
*11* Zetsu

Something like this, imo.​​


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Itachi/Pain
2. Obito (before Rinnegan)
3. Sasori
4. Deidara
5. Orochimaru
*6. Tsunade*
7. Kisame*
8. Kakuzu
9. Konan
10. Hidan
11. Zetsu



*=Before stealing any chakra, i.e., at the start of the fight.


So Tsunade is basically mid tier by classic Akatsuki standards.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> 1. Itachi/Pain
> 2. Obito (before Rinnegan)
> 3. Sasori
> 4. Deidara
> ...



...why's sasori so high? 

also, why are deidara and sasori higher than orochimaru? 

he could shed his skin and shoot out in snake form and impale deidara on the kusanagi right off the bat and win. and he can regen from anything sasori can hit  with, and shred all of his puppets and get to his heart

and isn't kakuzu kind of low for a five-element user with pretty good stats? 

konan also seems kind of low for someone whose paper ocean explosion would kill most of akatsuki, and who can't really be hurt by most of them


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 11, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> *1* Pain
> *2* Obito
> *3* Itachi
> *4/5**Kisame/Deidara*
> ...



This works


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> ...why's sasori so high?



...Because he's stronger than those listed under him?

Fairly self-explanatory, I thought. 



> also, why are deidara and sasori higher than orochimaru? he could shed his skin and shoot out in snake form and impale deidara on the kusanagi right off the bat and win.



Sasuke and Team Gai weren't able to blitz Deidara, so I don't see any reason to expect that Orochimaru could. I suppose there's always a possibility of that happening if Deidara were screwing around and being arrogant, but that falls more under plot-induced stupidity than anything attributable to Orochimaru's personal capabilities.

C3 or C4 would wipe Orocimaru out pretty decisively.



> and he can regen from anything sasori can hit  with, and shred all of his puppets and get to his heart



We don't even know that Orochimaru is immune to Sasori's poison. Even if we just take it on blind faith, Sasori still has flamethrowers, Satetsu, and a shit ton of bladed weapons to throw around. Orochimaru's regeneration will only keep him in the game so long before his chakra runs out, assuming he doesn't just get ripped to shreds and/or burned past the point of recovery.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

> ...Because he's stronger than those listed under him?
> 
> Fairly self-explanatory, I thought.



except for that _not being true_



> Sasuke and Team Gai weren't able to blitz Deidara, so I don't see any reason to expect that Orochimaru could.



he can physically contend with KN4, and i don't recall anyone opening a significant number of gates in that fight - furthermore, sasuke can't fly. orochimaru has his wonderful extend-o-sword, so yeah



> C3 or C4 would wipe Orocimaru out pretty decisively.



if he didn't burrow far enough underground to escape the worst part of the blast. and he's got his three rashomon, too



> We don't even know that Orochimaru is immune to Sasori's poison.



...he's literally a snake 

and also has the most modded body in naruto

i think it's a fair assumption, i don't recall anything particularly special about sasori's poison



> Sasori still has flamethrowers, Satetsu, and a shit ton of bladed weapons.



you realise that means shit to orochimaru, right, he was taking full-face punches from KN4, a bijuu ball (though with softened impact), etc. 



> Orochimaru's regeneration will only keep him in the game so long before his chakra runs out, assuming he doesn't just get ripped to shreds past the point of recovery.



orochimaru has the physical strength to shatter sasori's puppets, the speed to easily contend with them, and the reach (w/ kusanagi) to wipe them by merely sweeping his head in a wide-angle arc across the battlefield. sasori is boned


----------



## Jamiez (Feb 11, 2013)

That whole Team Gai clashing with Deidara thing had plot induced stupidity written ALL over it. It shouldn't even be taken seriously. I mean the fact that Team Gai, well in fact Gai, was standing RIGHT in-front of him and didn't pound his ass at that moment is reason enough. I mean Deidara didn't even have a Kunai anywhere near him, yet he clashes with Team Gai and has one in his mouth. Answer me this, how the fuck did he put a Kunai in his mouth with NO ARMS while being in front of Team Gai, did they legitimately wait for him for fun? I mean he even said "There is no way I can escape" yet *conveniently* finds a clay bird on the ground -explodes - than escapes, just wow. If I was to spew out ANY sort of logic, it would be that Gai was definitely not 100% and far from it, considering he was panting and nearly kneeling over from beating his clone. Usually to make a stamina beast like Gai pant and seem tired must have taken a lot out of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> except for that _not being true_



Beat the strongest Kazekage, stronger than Deidara, solo'd a country... Not really seeing the disconnect here.



> he can physically contend with KN4,



So what? Deidara could too, if he could keep up with the likes of Gai's team and Sasuke. Gai alone is faster than Orochimaru.



> and i don't recall anyone opening a significant number of gates in that fight - furthermore, sasuke can't fly. orochimaru has his wonderful extend-o-sword, so yeah



Deidara can fly too, and I'd bet good money that that's a lot more maneuverable than hopping around on a hundred-foot pole.



> if he didn't burrow far enough underground to escape the worst part of the blast. and he's got his three rashomon, too



Rashoumon doesn't block from above, and tunneling underground might not be such a good idea when there's a huge explosion pushing down all the earthen material on top of him.



> ...he's literally a snake
> 
> and also has the most modded body in naruto
> 
> i think it's a fair assumption, i don't recall anything particularly special about sasori's poison



Sasori said his poison was so complex that even he needed to cite his own personal research material/recipe in order to prepare a batch.

Fair or not, an assumption is just that.



> you realise that means shit to orochimaru, right, he was taking full-face punches from KN4, a bijuu ball (though with softened impact), etc.



Which is not the same, at all, as getting doused with fire or ground down to a pulpy stain by electromagnetically-propelled blocks of iron. Satetsu was ripping through bedrock like rice paper; Orochimaru would be reduced to wet confetti on the ground.



> orochimaru has the physical strength to shatter sasori's puppets, the speed to easily contend with them, and the reach (w/ kusanagi) to wipe them by merely sweeping his head in a wide-angle arc across the battlefield. sasori is boned



Sasori's puppets were shattering solid rock on impact, so claiming that Orochimaru has the physical strength to "shatter" them is going to require a bit of justification on your part. Speed isn't really an issue here, except that Sasori can literally flood the battlefield with his puppets and attack Orochimaru from a hundred different directions at once. Kusanagi can simply be deflected, though it's not like it'll protect Orochimaru's back anyway.


----------



## Jamiez (Feb 11, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> So what? Deidara could too, if he could keep up with the likes of Gai's team and Sasuke. Gai alone is faster than Orochimaru.



Dude read my above post, don't even bother putting logic into what happened between Team Gai and Deidara, it was plot induced stupidity written all over the place. Kishi murked Team Gai on that one so Deidara could escape, no way Jose should that be used as an example. If you can't see that, than well...I mean the fact that he explodes, turning himself into a bomb, and than comes out fine is like "wtf..." Seriously, they find him in the bushes and wait for him to turn around, standing their posing and saying "_Good job Neji_" without arresting the dude the moment they cornered him and had the element of surprise. Absolute bull shit. Kishi obviously made sure Deidara got away and murked Team Gai badly, very stupidly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

> Beat the strongest Kazekage, stronger than Deidara, solo'd a country... Not really seeing the disconnect here.



beat the strongest kazekage in an undisclosed manner off-panel, solo'd a country, we never saw how he did it, all off-panel hype bullshit which doesn't match up to his on-panel feats. don't care about all that

also, 'stronger than deidara'? nope



> So what? Deidara could too, if he could keep up with the likes of Gai's team and Sasuke. Gai alone is faster than Orochimaru.



base gai has no feats to prove he's faster than orochimaru. who on gai's team without gates can keep up with KN4? if the sasuke who fought deidara had come anywhere near kn4 he'd be totally dead



> Rashoumon doesn't block from above, and tunneling underground might not be such a good idea when there's a huge explosion pushing down all the earthen material on top of him.



he can get out of it with kusanagi, no worries



> Sasori said his poison was so complex that even he needed to cite his own personal research material/recipe in order to prepare a batch.
> 
> Fair or not, an assumption is just that.



i'm...not seeing what you're saying here



> Which is not the same, at all, as getting doused with fire or ground down to a pulpy stain by electromagnetically-propelled blocks of iron. Satetsu was ripping through bedrock like rice paper; Orochimaru would be reduced to wet confetti on the ground.



satetsu was a puppet like any other puppet, and orochimaru would shatter it



> Sasori's puppets were shattering solid rock on impact, so claiming that Orochimaru has the physical strength to "shatter" them is going to require a bit of justification on your part. Speed isn't really an issue here, except that Sasori can literally flood the battlefield with his puppets and attack Orochimaru from a hundred different directions at once. Kusanagi can simply be deflected, though it's not like it'll protect Orochimaru's back anyway.





goodbye, all of sasori's puppets



goodbye, sasori’s main body


*Spoiler*: __ 








also fucking lol at the idea that sasori’s stale repetoire of explosive tags and blades can do shit to a dude who has no problem with being _cut in half_

and look at this range:



oro can tag deidara easy.


----------



## Jamiez (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> base gai has no feats to prove he's faster than orochimaru. who on gai's team without gates can keep up with KN4? if the sasuke who fought deidara had come anywhere near kn4 he'd be totally dead



I refer you to this guys blog;  He pretty much sums up Base Gai's speed (scroll down)


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

i thought you'd linked me to a calc

i have no idea what all is going on there

also honestly just straight-up, the only thing sasori has going for him that's even a little bit worth considering is iron sand and i don't even remember that doing all that much considering it got beat by chiyo and sakura

sasori is a dude fighting with the standard array of blades and explosives, wielded by many independently-moving puppets. that makes him really good and all, _in the ballpark of other such dudes_. 

orochimaru is obviously significantly above this ballpark. it's like yamato said watching him fight KN4. 'what's with this fight? it's not a matter of finding an opening...if i step in, i'll be obliterated!' or something like that. 

he can regen with hilarious ease from anything sasori throws at him and casually reduce his puppets to wood-chips all day. i don't give a shit if sasori supposedly took over a country in hypeland. oro's feats on paper shit all over sasori


----------



## Jamiez (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought you'd linked me to a calc
> 
> i have no idea what all is going on there



Did you scroll down to "Base Gai's Speed Revisited" ? No calculations in his post.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 11, 2013)

Fragile said:


> Where would the Battledomers place Tsunade among the highly dangerous and powerful members of the Akatsuki? Rank them accordingly to the most powerful member down to the least and insert where you think Tsunade places.
> 
> 
> Deidara
> ...



1. Obito
2. Pain
3. Itachi (alive) 
4. Orochimaru (w/o Edo Tensei)
*5. Tsunade*
6. Black Zetsu _(managed to hold his own against KM Naruto's clone)_
7. Kisame
8. Konan
9. Deidara
10. Sasori
11. Kakuzu 
12. Hidan 
13. White Zetsu


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah, i know, that's the problem. instead of a calc, all i'm seeing is a lot of text and several different incidents of speed in naruto being compared based on resemblance, and i just cannot be arsed to follow it

what is his conclusion?



Uzamaki Nagato said:


> 1. Obito
> 2. Pain
> 3. Itachi (alive)
> 4. Orochimaru (w/o Edo Tensei)
> ...



um

it makes no sense to put tsunade above deidara  he can fly around and snipe her all day and there is literally nothing she can do about it, except, i guess, try and throw stuff at him

she would also die to C3 or C4, no chance of survival or defense


----------



## Jamiez (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, i know, that's the problem. instead of a calc, all i'm seeing is a lot of text and several different incidents of speed in naruto being compared based on resemblance, and i just cannot be arsed to follow it
> 
> what is his conclusion?



His conclusion was don't look down on Gai's Base Speed. He deserves his 5 in speed, just as Itachi deserves his and anyone else within said league. Now I may have gone out on a tangent explaining why that Deidara clash with Team Gai was poorly constructed. But Gai specifically, had been panting and breathing heavily just before he had arrived at Deidara's scene. Someone like Gai, as I have stated, to be put in such a state, a stamina a beast, must have exhausted himself a lot, and so you would assume his speed would have taken a big hit at that moment. Considering Deidara already has a 4.5 in speed and rightfully deserves it, also seeing as though he seemed to be relatively well in stock of chakara and stamina. Than escaping a slower Team Gai (Gai) via Shunshin doesn't seem all that too unrealistic, but the Kunai thing still puzzle me. Even than it was simply a one-time clash and he did note that he couldn't escape them. Plus Gai wasn't exactly the one who clashed with him (noting the 'Shing' noise), nor was it Lee, considering they weren't holding Kunai's when they arrived to a Deidara eating his clay bird in the next scan. We don't exactly know what Gai did to his clone, but it was enough to leave him out of breathe and panting, so this shouldn't hurt his reputation in the speed department because of what happened prior, especially when Deidara himself is only half a tier slower and did dodge someone within his speed tier aka Sasuke. I guess it is a combination of what I have said here, plot induced stupidity, and murking Team Gai somewhat.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not counting Oro and Obito. Using Classic Main Akatsuki

1.Pain
2.Itachi(With Susanoo)
3.Sasori
4.Itachi(Without Susanoo)
5.Deidara
6.Kisame/Kakuzu
7.Konan/Tsunade
8.Hidan


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

> His conclusion was don't look down on Gai's Base Speed.



that's kinda vague

who is base gai faster than? give me a meaningful comparison so i have an actual idea



> He deserves his 5 in speed, just as Itachi deserves his and anyone else within said league.



yeah...i don't trust the databook on anything, except maybe as a sort of vague reflection of a ninja's hype



> Now I may have gone out on a tangent explaining why that Deidara clash with Team Gai was poorly constructed. But Gai specifically, had been panting and breathing heavily just before he had arrived at Deidara's scene. Someone like Gai, as I have stated, to be put in such a state, a stamina a beast, must have exhausted himself a lot, and so you would assume his speed would take a hit at that moment.



alright



> Considering Deidara already has a 4.5 in speed and rightfully deserves it



yeah, see, he isn't a taijutsu type. i don't get that at all...though again, lol databook



> and seeing as though he seemed to be relatively well in stock of chakara and stamina. Than escaping a slower Team Gai (Gai) via Shunshin doesn't seem all that too unrealistic. Even than it was simply a one-time clash and he did note that he couldn't escape them. Plus Gai wasn't exactly the one who clashed with him, nor was it Lee, considering they weren't holding Kunai's when they arrived to a Deidara eating his clay bird in the next scan. We don't exactly know how what Gai did to his clone, but it was enough to leave him out of breathe and panting, so this shouldn't hurt his reputation in the speed department, especially when Deidara himself is only half a tier slower and did dodge someone within his speed tier aka Sasuke.



alright


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 11, 2013)

Nagato
Itachi
Kisame with Samehada
*Kakuzu/Tsunade/Deidara/Sasori*
Konan
Hidan 

The bolded are comparable in power in my opinion; each one have their own advantages, and disadvantages. While it's true Deidara's on-panel feats are noticeably superior to Sasori-the former admitted that Sasori was superior if I remember correctly, albeit in early part 2.


----------



## Jad (Feb 11, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Nagato
> Itachi
> Kisame with Samehada
> *Kakuzu/Tsunade/Deidara/Sasori*
> ...



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW you took out Gai and Kakashi.  No dance for you.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Nagato
> Itachi
> Kisame with Samehada
> *Kakuzu/Tsunade/Deidara/Sasori*
> ...



Kakuzu & Tsunade can share a tier, but Deidara & Sasori should move up to the next spot. Tsunade basically has no chance against them. Not even slightly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

> While it's true Deidara's on-panel feats are noticeably superior to Sasori-the former admitted that Sasori was superior if I remember correctly, albeit in early part 2.



can be read in any number of ways

deference to a senior is one of them


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Kakuzu & Tsunade can share a tier, but Deidara & Sasori should move up to the next spot. Tsunade basically has no chance against them. Not even slightly.



and Sasori would lose against Kakuzu imo

Deidara is generally a horrible matchup for Tsunade, but I wouldn't feel comfortable saying that he is stronger than her.

As for Tsunade vs Sasori? I think it'd be a close battle tbh



Lucaniel said:


> can be read in any number of ways
> 
> deference to a senior is one of them



this

Eh, I doubt it; although, I wouldn't completely rule out the possibility that Deidara stated that so Kakashi would stay back


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

> Deidara is generally a horrible matchup for Tsunade, but I wouldn't feel comfortable saying that he is stronger than her.



well he would kill her with hilarious ease, so that immediately rules out putting her above him



> ranges
> 
> Eh, I doubt it; although, I wouldn't completely rule out the possibility that Deidara stated that so Kakashi would stay back



it was established from the beginning that he had respect for sasori as a fellow 'artist', false deference seems a good explanation to me


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> and Sasori would lose against Kakuzu imo
> 
> Deidara is generally a horrible matchup for Tsunade, but I wouldn't feel comfortable saying that he is stronger than her.
> 
> As for Tsunade vs Sasori? I think it'd be a close battle tbh



If your talking about how the characters are portrayed, then she's a Sannin & Hokage. I would place her ahead of everyone sans the Big 3 based on those titles alone.

Talking about feats though.....I don't see how she can even compete with Deidara. Sasori would also win with _minimal_ difficulty if the poison can bypass Byakugo. Kakzuzu vs. Tsunade would be the close match.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2013)

> Talking about feats though.....I don't see how she can even compete with Deidara. Sasori would also win with minimal difficulty if the poison can bypass Byakugo. Kakzuzu vs. Tsunade would be the close match.



i dunno about sasori, he mostly just has blades and shit. his attacks involve bumrushing with his puppets or setting up traps with explosive tags and whatnot

all that incidental damage, tsunade can regenerate, and she can shatter any puppet sasori wields

sounds like a battle of attrition to me. i'd assume regen could cope with the poison, too

and tsunade has conclusively proved how little the title of sannin means in reality  and she is so far from any other hokage that to hype her with that insults the title


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> well he would kill her with hilarious ease, so that immediately rules out putting her above him


 i put them in the same spot

but yeah, deidara is just a bad matchup for her

just like kakashi is a horrible matchup for deidara




> it was established from the beginning that he had respect for sasori as a fellow 'artist', false deference seems a good explanation to me


possibly



Rocky said:


> Talking about feats though.....I don't see how she can even compete with Deidara.



nor do i, i don't see what she can do in the long run. she'd initially suprise him in cqc, but once he takes flight things get tricky for her



> Sasori would also win with _minimal_ difficulty if the poison can bypass Byakugo.


if it can, but i don't think sasori will be having an easy time by any means

Tsunade's physical stats are far greater than Sakura's; Souzou Saisei/Byakugo should be able to counter the poison to an extent. Her strength can effortlessly toss around his iron sand constructs like nothing. her boss summon can be used for both offensive and defenisive purposes, i'd imagine that katsuyu would be effective against the puppets. Sasori won't be able to reform himself after receiving a direct hit from her. and then we must consider she may have some useful intel on him





> Kakzuzu vs. Tsunade would be the close match.


aye, i'm kind of leaning towards kakuzu on this one...but as i stated earlier, i see kakuzu also beating sasori, so the tier list is fine, at least for me


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 11, 2013)

She is mid tier...above hidan, on kakuzu, konan and sasori level yet below kisame, oro and deidara...and far away from itachi, obito and nagato tier


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Obito
2. Pain
3. Itachi
4. *Tsunade*/Orochimaru (without Edo Tensei hax)
5. Kisame/Sasori
6. Deidara
7. Kakuzu
8. Konan
9. Hidan


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> aye, i'm kind of leaning towards kakuzu on this one...but as i stated earlier, i see kakuzu also beating sasori, so the tier list is fine, at least for me



I see your point. Fair enough.


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (May 15, 2016)

Deidara>Tsunade Close win
Hidan<Tsunade Mid/Diff win
Itachi>Tsunade Easy win
Kakuzu>Tsunade Close win
Kisame>Tsunade Close win
Konan=Tsunade
Obito>Tsunade Easy win
Orochimaru>Tsunade Mid/Diff win
Pain>Tsunade Easy win
Sasori=Tsunade
Zetsu<Tsunade Easy win

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 15, 2016)

01 nagato
02 Itachi
03 orochimkaru without e.t.
04 sasori
05 Tsunade
06 kisame
07 kakuzu
08 deidara
09 konan
10 hidan


----------



## ~M~ (May 15, 2016)

So many lists with Sassori below Deidara. Not true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sadgoob (May 16, 2016)

1. Itachi
2. Obito
3. Nagato
4. Orochimaru
5. Kisame
6. Deidara
*7. Tsunade*
8. Sasori
9. Kakuzu
10. Konan
11. Hidan
12. Zetsu

Tsunade is kind of a weird beast that took me time to warm up to though. Her combat ability is mid Akatsuki-ish, but she is basically a *god tier* valuable asset as support. In the "Pick Your Shinobi for War" threads she's consistently a top tier pick because of her ability to super-charge jutsu as she did with Onoki's Jinton.


----------



## Rocky (May 16, 2016)

^ Sasori should be above Deidara & Itachi should be higher.


----------



## Icegaze (May 17, 2016)

Fragile said:


> Where would the Battledomers place Tsunade among the highly dangerous and powerful members of the Akatsuki? Rank them accordingly to the most powerful member down to the least and insert where you think Tsunade places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sure most people mis used this thread 
For me it should be more about how her skills overall compare to the others vs just straight up this person can beat her etc

Pain - rinnegan >> everything below 

Obito - hashirama DNA+ MS>> everything below 

Itachi -MS>>> everything below 

Orochimaru - ET+ Yamata>>> everything below . Why? None below can deal with ET to start with . Perhaps konan and that's it 

Kisame - daikodan + water dome>>> everything else 

Tsunade - byakuyo+ katsuyu>> everything else
Now if one thinks about it . All those above can deal with Katsuyu and have means of dealing with byakuyo or ignoring it . ( this is what I mean !!)

Sasori - 100 puppets + iron sand >> what's below 

Deidara - C4-1 >> what's below . C4 though should have deidara higher but I don't see how that's harder to evade than the jutsu listed above it 

Kakuzu- 5 elements >> what's below 

Konan - just paper 

Hidan - useless


----------

